# Free Rhinestone Typeable Font Giveaway!



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hey all! For those who don't already know, Synergy 17 - Home - Your source for all your garment decorating equipment and supplies. gives away a free rhinestone typeable font every single month on the 17th! Last month's font was really really nice! I can't wait for this month's!!!


----------



## jaimielyn (Jul 4, 2011)

I can't wait to see it!!


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

Krystle1981 said:


> Hey all! For those who don't already know, Synergy 17 - Home - Your source for all your garment decorating equipment and supplies. gives away a free rhinestone typeable font every single month on the 17th! Last month's font was really really nice! I can't wait for this month's!!!


Already downloaded mine!


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

It is very pretty! Thanks!


----------



## binab (Apr 11, 2011)

Awesome! Thank you!


----------



## WorthDesigns (Mar 16, 2011)

They state you must NOT sell, share, or distrubute this font but then when you agree to the terms, it states, 
' We hope this font adds value and creativity to your business ' If you use it for business then im sure you are going against the terms you just agrred too.

How can that be with those terms:s


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

WorthDesigns said:


> They state you must NOT sell, share, or distrubute this font but then when you agree to the terms, it states,
> ' We hope this font adds value and creativity to your business ' If you use it for business then im sure you are going against the terms you just agrred too.
> 
> How can that be with those terms:s


We mean we don't want you to give the font file itself away or sell or share it with anyone. You can use it for your own business to your heart's content and we hope you make a ton of money doing so! 

Does that make sense?


----------



## TwistedLogik (Jul 11, 2010)

Thats a very cool font DB, thanks for sharing


----------



## Susan Scott (Mar 23, 2011)

I downloaded mine it is very pretty I love it. Thank you for information I did not know about this website.

Susan


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

Love the font have used it twice already


----------



## hi-nrg-joe (Jul 19, 2008)

WorthDesigns said:


> They state you must NOT sell, share, or distrubute this font but then when you agree to the terms, it states,
> ' We hope this font adds value and creativity to your business ' If you use it for business then im sure you are going against the terms you just agrred too.


What DB said is correct. You can use the font to make your designs/garment decorations and sell those, but the font itself can not be given away or sold in anyway.

I hope that makes sense.


----------



## Rusty44 (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks so much ... nice font.


----------



## analandry (May 23, 2011)

Will this font work in other programs than the ones listed on the download page? I am currently using SCAl2 but purchasing a new cutter that uses Make the Cut. Will it work on those?


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

analandry said:


> Will this font work in other programs than the ones listed on the download page? I am currently using SCAl2 but purchasing a new cutter that uses Make the Cut. Will it work on those?


It's a true type font so it will work with any program that uses regular old fonts!


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

The directions are very easy to follow. I have never downloaded anything font like this before . Followed the directions and in a couple of minutes was using it in my DAS software


----------



## Susan Scott (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi can anyone tell me what size the stones are for the new font Please. I need to know if I have to change the size of them

Thank you 
Susan


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

I think they are ss6.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

If you make the capital letters 2.2" tall, they will be ss10.


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz (Jul 26, 2010)

It is actually it is very easy to do.. I did with Funtime Deluxe and it only took me about a minute to have something ready to cut..

Here are the steps for FuntimeDeluxe

Type your word
Select all
Got to Menu and click Text
Click on Convert Text to Path.. this allows you to choose each individual circle to see what size it is.... 
In menu Click on Tools
Click Transform then Width so your sizing box will open up
Click on a circle..for a 10ss stone mine are 0.122 the circle was .043
Put a box around the text, grab a corner and stretch the text.. Check a circle to see if it is the size you need.. if not repeat the stretch until you have the right size.. When you do, save and cut..


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm working on something now using the font. I'll post pics once I'm done...


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

Here is a tutorial on how to use the fonts...
http://www.synergy17.com/downloads/tutorials/oobling/OOBlingProTutorialS17Fonts.pdf


----------



## DCans (Nov 21, 2009)

I would like to see the font. How does one go about seeing the font that was given away?
I realize that the offer has passed, but I am curious.

Thanks


----------



## hi-nrg-joe (Jul 19, 2008)

Here you go...


----------



## DCans (Nov 21, 2009)

Very nice font, thanks for showing me Joseph.

Sorry that I missed out on it.


----------



## SELEGANT (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm sorry I missed the free font. I just read the post. really excited for next month. I looked on the site and could not view September's font to see if I wanted to purchase it. Where would it be located?


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I just made this hat using the font.


----------



## SELEGANT (Aug 8, 2011)

That looks awesome. Thanks!


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Cool. I have one done using the font. Waiting on customer approval before I cut it. Very easy to use.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

SELEGANT said:


> I'm sorry I missed the free font.


I put it on my calendar with a reminder alarm so I don't forget.


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

Some one remind all of us on 10/17


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

dan-ann said:


> Some one remind all of us on 10/17


Today is the 16th. Don't forget to download the free font tomorrow from Synergy 17 - Home - Your source for all your garment decorating equipment and supplies.


----------



## thecameron8 (Nov 29, 2010)

I can't wait to see what tomorrows is. I have loved the sept 11th font


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

Me too and this time I am buying some sticky flock from them


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Well it is the 17th today, so don't forget to get your free font today!!


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Got it! Can't wait to use it


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

I LOVE this month's font! 

Thank you so much, Synergy 17!! You guys are awesome.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Just downloaded the Sept. font. Just what I need for a Mother's Club spirit shirt. Thanks Stephanie.


----------



## clutter73 (Feb 4, 2010)

Couldn't figure why my phone alarm was going off and to my surprise it was a reminder of the free font download. I'm so excited to use it. Thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

I just downloaded mine and played with it in Corel. It works great. Thanks Stephanie!!!


----------



## DCans (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks for the new font, looking forward to fining a project to use it on.


----------



## americanrose2 (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks Stephanie for your free fonts! They are Divine. Using ACS and WinPcSign and they work in both. Have used them for projects and they look outstanding and save me so much time. Thank you!!


----------



## Susan Scott (Mar 23, 2011)

Thank you so much I downloaded my oct font love it really nice keep them coming lolo.

Susan


----------



## api (Nov 22, 2009)

Just a quick Intellectual Property Rights question:

Is there any connection between Sinergy 17 and Rhinestonealphabets.com? As I see, they offer the same (or very similar) True Type Fonts. 

Rhinestone Alphabets.com states on the website that the copyright of the fonts belongs to Blue Heron Design. Are the Sinergy 17 fonts also Blue Heron Fonts?

Thanks.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Synergy 17 and Blue Heron work together.


----------



## rhinestonelady (Mar 15, 2009)

Tried to get mine a few days ago in a panic from my phone...wouldn't work! Darn it!  I will be ready next month. I just found out about this site. Very nice!


----------

